# Protector Integral de Voltaje para la casa



## edunet98 (May 21, 2007)

Necesito Ayuda para Fabricar un Protector de Tensión.
En la Ciudad Donde vivo, tenemos problemas de Sobre Tensión por deficiencia de la Red Eléctrica 220V, Además de los problemas con Rayos (Descargas Atmosféricas).
La Idea es Fabricar un Protector de Tensión simple pero Efectivo.-
Los que Venden en las Casa de Electrónica No me han dado resultado, por eso recurro al foro en busca de la Solución.-
Cordiales Saludos.-
Edunet98.-


----------



## Avid (May 22, 2007)

Bueno creo que lo que tendrias que hacer es un regulador de volteje, pero creo que eso seria lo mismo que lo que venden en lñas tiendas de electronica, pero que raro que no te funcionen, personalmente si me funcionan.


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2007)

Esos aparatos que protegen de las tormentas yo personalmente nunca creí nada, el tema es que si un relámpago viene viajando por el cable de luz un simple protector con un relay que se separa unos 2mm no te va a salvar porque simplemente lo salta, el rayo viene viajando muchos kilómetros  no va a parar por una separación de 2mm.

Mi mejor consejo es que desenchufes el aparato afectado por la tormenta y problema solucionado.

Por parte del problema de sobre tensión los aparatos que se venden a mi en este caso si me han funcionado muy bien y no e tenido problemas.

Saludos


----------



## JV (May 22, 2007)

Para proteger de las descargas atmosfericas se usan los descargadores gaseosos, depende el modelo soportan entre 6 y 10 KA. Eso si, para un mejor uso necesitas una puesta a tierra muy buena.

Saludos..

PD: un rayo tiene en promedio 7KA


----------



## edunet98 (May 24, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Para proteger de las descargas atmosfericas se usan los descargadores gaseosos, depende el modelo soportan entre 6 y 10 KA. Eso si, para un mejor uso necesitas una puesta a tierra muy buena.  Saludos..
> PD: un rayo tiene en promedio 7KA


Estimado JV, Muy buena tu apreciación, Creo que por Ahí debemos orientar el Diseño, Si Tienes Algún Circuito y Lo Puedas Subir a la Pagina te Agradecería.-
Saludos Cordiales.-


----------



## El nombre (May 24, 2007)

Y si pruebas con Varistores. Si calculas bien la intensidad te protegen respecto a donde quieras y no más de la tensión del mismo. Más simple imposible.
Respecto a proteger de un rayo... Los centros de transformadorrmación están dotados de autovalvulas ( un varistor a lo bestia). Me da la impresión de que en muchas ocasiones no protegen como deberían, demasiados vatios.

Saludos


----------



## edunet98 (May 24, 2007)

"El nombre" Y si pruebas con Varistores. Si calculas bien la intensidad te protegen respecto a donde quieras y no más de la tensión del mismo. Más simple imposible.
Respecto a proteger de un rayo... Los centros de transformadorrmación están dotados de autovalvulas ( un varistor a lo bestia). Me da la impresión de que en muchas ocasiones no protegen como deberían, demasiados vatios. Saludos

Estimado El Nombre, Me gusta la Idea, Creo que por Ahí debemos orientar el Diseño, más Fusibles, Protectores Gaseosos y otros Componentes electrónicos que podamos Conseguir, Si Tienes Algún Circuito y Lo Puedas Subir a la Pagina te Agradecería.- 
El Tema de los Centros de Transformación debo aclararte que Vivo en Una Provincia Argentina y que la Compañía Eléctrica esta en Manos de Un Ente Estatal Provincial y Totalmente Ineficiente, Te Sorprendería de Ver lo que Aquí Pasa (Casi te diría que es un Milagro que Todavía Tengamos Energía).-
Saludos Cordiales.-
Edunet


----------



## JV (May 24, 2007)

Mas alla de que tengamos en el pais areas donde el servicio electrico es deplorable, ay que destacar el echo de que las protecciones de las plantas transformadoras son solo para estas, para que no revienten. Si el rayo cae en la linea electrica a un poca distancia de una casa, no va a encontrar ninguna proteccion.

Saludos..


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2007)

Aqui en Catalunya (barcelona) las compañias deben rendir cuantas cuando se va la tension, estos ultimos años se han puesto las pilas por que les piden indenitzaciones cada vez que les cae el suministro , a parte de que la TV hace un gran revuelo de la incidencia, apesar de todo hay zonas problematicas.

El mejor metodo como apuntava son los descargadores gaseosos, cuando se alcanza una determinada tension el gas se ioniza y se hace conductor dejando pasar la corriente y generando casi un corto. Por tanto disipara toda la potencia pero te puede saltar la proteccion contra cortocircuitos. Pero en cambio tienes protegido la vivienda.

Los varistores son mucho mas suaves, disipan esa sobretensión y poco mas. Hay varios modelos segun el poder de disipacion y van por julios.


Los variostores son faciles de encontrar , los protectores de gas ya es mas dificil


mia aqui
http://www.amidata.es

busqueda:  rellenos de gas


----------



## edunet98 (May 24, 2007)

"tiopepe123" Aqui en Catalunya (barcelona) *TU VIVES EN EL PRIMER MUNDO DONDE LAS COSAS FUNCIONAN* las compañias deben rendir cuantas cuando se va la tension, *AQUÍ TAMBIÉN, ES LO QUE DICE LA LEY, PERO NADIE LA CUMPLE *estos ultimos años se han puesto las pilas por que les piden indenitzaciones cada vez que les cae el suministro, *AQUÍ DEBERÍAMOS HACER LO MISMO Y HACER VALER LOS DERECHOS QUE CORRESPONDEN A LOS USUARIOS *a parte de que la TV hace un gran revuelo de la incidencia, apesar de todo hay zonas problematicas.

El mejor metodo como apuntava son los descargadores gaseosos, *ME PARECE CORRECTA TU APRECIACIÓN,    ESTO NO SERÍA PROBLEMA O UTILIZARÍAMOS FUSIBLES *. Pero en cambio tienes protegido la vivienda.

Los varistores son mucho mas suaves, disipan esa sobretensión y poco mas. Hay varios modelos segun el poder de disipacion y van por julios.


Los variostores son faciles de encontrar , los protectores de gas ya es mas dificil *AQUÍ SE CONSIGUEN, DE HECHO TENGO ALGUNOS QUE CUANDO DISEÑE EL CIRCUITO LOS VOY A UTILIZAR*

*Muchas Gracias Por Tu Atención.-
Edunet98.-*


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 25, 2007)

Que nadie se lo tome mal, la información es un arma muy potente, os imaginais que CADA VEZ que se va la luz en los programas de tertulia se dedican a discutir sobre el tema, si suena tonto, muy tonto , pues en Catalunya se a logrado un acuerdo de no se cuantos miles de millones para arreglar el ferrocaril y todo por que un programa TV publica empezo a seguir las incidencias.

Ese dinero os aseguro que nunca se habria conseguido por metodos normales como presupuestos de  mantenimiento.

El problema es encontrar periodistas que quieran hacer su trabajo y tengan conciencia que la TV es un bien publico y se pueden conseguir cosas con la simple palabra y teson.

Recordar que la maxima de las empresas es el maximo beneficio y el minimo gasto, pero deben guardar las apariencias y es por aqui por donde les duele.


Es un poco offtopic, pero las cosas claras, que por algo somos tecnicos y no politicos.


Un saludo a Argentina desde el otro lado del charco.


----------



## JV (May 28, 2007)

Hola edunet98, buscando un poco sobre los descargadores gaseosos, encontre un circuito de aplicacion de Tyco que es para lineas telefonicas pero creo que se puede adaptar para la linea electrica.

Gracias por los saludos tiopepe123, igualmente para alla   

Saludos..


----------



## edunet98 (Jun 4, 2007)

Estimado JV.-
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
Gracias a la Colaboración de los Forista lo que va Quedando es algo paracido a la Imagen, (Vere si Sube), solo faltan algunos retoques pero creo que estamos cerca, Por Ejemplo Valor de la Resistencia y Tipo de Capacitor.-
Todos los Comentarios seran bienvenidos.-
Cordiales Saludos.-
Edunet98.-


----------



## JV (Jun 4, 2007)

Hace poco asisti a un seminario sobre portecciones de la marca Tyco, el ingeniero de USA destaco entre los errores comunes en el diseño, el de colocar resistencias en serie, porque tienden a explotar si el pico de corriente es muy grande, y vimos fotos de placas con unos hermosos agujeros a causa de esto. Asi que te recomendaria sacarlas, al menos las que estan antes de los fusibles, y si las dejas que sea de muy bajo valor, menos de 1R.

La bobina, te conviene que tenga nucleo de ferrite, asi disminuyes tambien ruido de RF que tengas dando vuelta.

Los capacitores te recomiendo de 400V en vez de 250V y de 1 a 4u7.

Y por supuesto, la linea de tierra lo mejor echa que se pueda.

Saludos..


----------



## edunet98 (Jun 5, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Hace poco asisti a un seminario sobre portecciones de la marca Tyco, el ingeniero de USA destaco entre los errores comunes en el diseño, el de colocar resistencias en serie, porque tienden a explotar si el pico de corriente es muy grande, *¿ No es preferible que exploten las resistencias, antes que reviente por ejemplo la central telefónica, o una vez que exploto la resistencia el pico de tensión ya afecto el equipo que protegía?* y vimos fotos de placas con unos hermosos agujeros a causa de esto. Asi que te recomendaria sacarlas, al menos las que estan antes de los fusibles, y si las dejas que sea de muy bajo valor, menos de 1R. (1 Ohm), *¿que pasaría si ponemos resistencia de 10 Ohm 1/2 W (Por Poner un Ejemplo)?*
> La bobina, te conviene que tenga nucleo de ferrite, asi disminuyes tambien ruido de RF que tengas dando vuelta. *(Acá en Corrientes es difícil Conseguir Bobinas en las Casas de Electricidad) ¿Sabes como Fabricarlas, Cuantas Vueltas, Que medidas de Alambre?*Los capacitores te recomiendo de 400V en vez de 250V y de 1 a 4u7. *(400V 1 a 4 Micro faradios)* Y por supuesto, la linea de tierra lo mejor echa que se pueda.
> *Te diría que la Tierra que Tengo es buena, 3 Jabalinas de Cobre de 2Mt., mas Sales Minerales, (Aunque acá el suelo es muy conductivo y Con Mucha Humedad).-
> Cordiales Saludos y reiterado agradecimiento.-
> Edunet98.-*


----------



## JV (Jun 5, 2007)

Resistencias 1: que es preferible, un agujero que no te sirva mas la placa o buscar un fusible mejor? 

Resistencias 2: si pones una reistencia de 10 estas desperdiciando potencia, y en tu ejemplo solo circulan 220mA

Bobina: no es tan critica a menos que quieras hacer un filtro LC que corte en los 50Hz. La medida del alambre la sacas de la tabla AWG en funcion de la corriente que vas a tener

Capacitores: asi es, de 1 a 4,7 microfaradios y pensandolo bien tendrian que ser de 600V

Tierra: mas no se puede pedir

Saludos..


----------



## edunet98 (Jun 5, 2007)

JV dijo:
			
		

> Resistencias 1: que es preferible, un agujero que no te sirva mas la placa o buscar un fusible mejor?.- * Muy explicita vuestra respuesta, de la cual deduzco que el fusible debe ser para empezar de 0,01 AMPER.-*
> 
> Resistencias 2: si pones una reistencia de 10 estas desperdiciando potencia, y en tu ejemplo solo circulan 220mA.- *Perfectamente Claro, en otra palabras la resistencia NO CUMPLE Ninguna Función.-*
> 
> ...


----------



## mjnavapo (Oct 23, 2007)

No se si sera este el foro adecuado, pero es que no se donde preguntarlo.

Tengo una instalacion de exterior que como tiene algun "aparato" delicado, quisiera protegerla de picos, subidad de tension, filtro de ruidos, etc.

Lo mas facil y mejor seria ponerle un SAI, asi, ademas cuando se va la luz (que suele pasar bastante) me podria mantener la tension durante unos minutos (la mayoria de las veces son pequeños cortes de varios segundos).

El problema es que la instalacion puede tener unos 2000W de carga, por lo que descarto el SAI, puesto que uno barato no sirve y uno que soporte esa potencia vale mucho.

Otra opcion es poner la tipica regleta que venden para los ordenadores, son baratas y supuestamente hacen todo lo que necesito (menos lo de mantenerme la tension si se corta el suministro electrico, pero eso ya era secundario), ademas que se supone que soportan la potencia del circuito (suelen aguantar teoricamente entre 2000 y 3000W, segun el modelo.

Pero lo que yo realmente quiero, es que se meta en un carril DIN, como un diferencial, un magnetotermico. etc.



Sabeis si esto existe ?

De que marca me lo recomendais (que se venda en españa y no sea dificil de encontrar).

Sabeis mas o menos cuanto vale?

Que potencia soporta? es que si soporta bastante, aparte de proteger ese circuito, lo pongo tambien para toda la casa (una casa pequeña. tendra un consumo maximo puntual de unos 5 o 6 mil W).

Realmente son efectivos? es para una casa de campo, con su transformador de alta a baja tension propio, por lo que los picos y las subidas de tension suelen ser frecuentes.

Cuando se produce un pico que sucede? Elimina el pico o simplemente corta el paso de corriente para que no afecte al circuito electrico?
Si lo que hace es cortar el paso de corriente, luego se reestablece solo o hay que accionar algun mecanismo?


Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## jose alfredo gonzalez mej (Oct 25, 2007)

intente con una UPS


----------



## mjnavapo (Oct 26, 2007)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero no es lo que busco, lo que quiero es algo que se integre en el cuadro electrico de una casa, junto con el diferencias, los magnetotermicos. vamos, que tiene que ser para carril din.

He visto uno de la marca Simon:
http://catalogo.simon.es/simon/2007/index_es.htm

En las paginas 325, 326, 327 y 328 del catalogo online


Lo que pasa que solo protege de sobretensiones (supongo que aqu se incluye los picos de tension), pero no dice nada de filtro de ruidos y demas cosas.

Lo que tampoco me hace mucha grancia, es que lleva "cartuchos" que se tienen que cambiar con el tiempo, aunque no se que precio tendran, pero si son caros y luego no duran mucho, pues es una ruina, aparte que no se si te garantizan tener repuestos durante muchos años, no sea que luego digas a buscarlos y no los encuentres por ningun lado.

Tambien me falta por saber que precio tienen.


Alguien sabe de algun aparato similar o mejor ?


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS (May 21, 2009)

Saludos gente del foro, necesito hacer un protector integral para toda mi casa con pic, ya lo tengo todo hecho y hasta el programa esta casi terminado solo me falta hacer un circuito que me permita censar las altas y bajas de voltaje de la electricidad alterna que en mi país es 110V , el funcionamiento es el siguiente si la electricidad de la casa esta entre un rango de 100 y 120 el sistema funciona normal pero si baja de 100 y sube de 120 el sistema se dispara y corta la corriente, todo eso lo tengo listo como dije antes, solo me falta convertir el voltaje para meterlo en la entrada del pic ejemplo   120=4v, 110=3v, 100=2v,    osea que si pasa de 4 voltios el pic corta la corriente y si baja de 2voltios también lo apaga, y hay que tomar en cuenta que el pic no debe recibir mas de 5 voltios, pues se daña, ademas le coloque un tiempo de espera de 5 minutos para protección de sistemas de refrigeración como el aire acondicionado y neveras (heladeras en otros países) si alguien sabe como ayudarme se lo agradeceré enormemente,  Mil Gracias


----------



## kuropatula (May 21, 2009)

Podés poner un transformador que te baje de tus 110 a 5V, por ejemplo. Luego rectificás la señal y la filtrá para que te quede continua. Con un divisor resistivo luego podés quedarte en los rangos que desees. 

Saludos


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS (May 21, 2009)

kuropatula dijo:
			
		

> Podés poner un transformador que te baje de tus 110 a 5V, por ejemplo. Luego rectificás la señal y la filtrá para que te quede continua. Con un divisor resistivo luego podés quedarte en los rangos que desees.
> 
> Saludos



gracias por responder *Kuropatula* ahora te pregunto, este circuito que me indicas tiene la posibilidad de bajar los 5 voltios si bajas el 110? osea la función es que si hay menos de 100 voltios el pic lo detecte y si es mas de 120 el pic también lo detecte recordando que el pic puede recibir señal de entre 1 a 5 voltios, entonces lo que quiero es que si baja el voltaje a 99 voltios baje los 5 voltios y si pasa de 120 suba mas de 4 voltios para programa el pic que cumpla con su función


----------



## kuropatula (May 22, 2009)

Si, vas a tener muchas menos precision en tu circuito pero igualmente es lineal. O sea, sí. Vas a poder distingir pero vas a tener que ser muy preciso. 
Cualquier duda volvé a consultarme


----------



## elis40 (May 25, 2009)

Hola Jose! creo que antes de hacer cualquier cosa, deberias monitorear tus voltajes porque esa diferencia que mencionas es generalmente bastante usual encontrarla en cualquier pais latino. Te recomiendo verificar tu voltaje, que deberia andar por los 115 a 125 voltios.  Por otro lado, si queres transformarl esos 110 o mas en un voltaje menor, podes usar cualquier convertidor cargador multiple como los de los celulares, esos ya te sacan 3,5 voltios DC.  Incluso hay en el mercado Convertidores Ac/Ac a los cuales les entra 110-120  y sacan 3,5-6-12 Vac.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 25, 2009)

Buenas , me parece que la fuente y el sensor seria mas complejo. 

Por ejemplo aca tenemos 220v, si se corta el neutro de la linea, se puede medir hasta 380v
y puede bajar hasta 160v. 

Entonces la fuente para el protector si no queremos que tambien sea victima de la suba o baja de tension. tiene que tener un rango de operacion entre 150v a 400v para que sea auto regenerable (que conecte todo nuevamente cuando se normalice la tension.

Es un lindo proyecto. 

Saludos


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola nuevamente y mil gracias por las respuesta que me han dado, pero creo que no me supe explicar, yo necesito sensar 110 voltios con un pic, osea que si el 110 baja a 90 voltios el pic haga una funcion y si la tension sube de 125 el pic haga otra funcion, tengo conocimientos de programacion en pic, pero en electronica casi estoy nulo pero se que no puedo usar ningun tipo de regulador o transformador ya que al bajar o suber la fase 110 no se vera afectado el voltaje final porque el transformador o regulador lo mantienen a una tension continua, de verdad me urge este proyecto si alguien me puede ayudar y no entiende muy bien lo que quiero le ruego me contacte para explicarle mejor, mil gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/213194/
tal vez esto te dé una idea.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

aqui tienes otro link

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/información/pic220ac/index.htm


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS (Jul 3, 2009)

Saludos gente del foro, muy agradecido por las respuestas sin embargo debo reiterar que en electronica tengo muy, muy poco conocimientos y me han dado algunos link y quizas sea eso lo que necesito pero lamentablemente no los entiendo y cresen mis dudas, en la direccion de pablin, veo que la fase va directamente al pic y solo pasa a traves de una resistencia que a mi modesto entender debe ser de 5M para 110 y 220 debe ser de 10M si estos funciona como espero ya estaria resuelto mi problema, sin embargo surguen algunas interrogantes?  
1) Es capaz el pic de leer AC? 
2) Es confiable esa resistencia en cuanto a tiempo de vida util?
3) Esta el pic protegido?
4) Que pasa si hay una alta de la fase de 110 supongamos que a 130 se quema el pic?
5) Yo necesito es registrar de 0 a 5 voltios, por la entrada del pic ahora si la frecuencia varia al bajar o subir el voltaje de la fase tambien podria tomar la condicion del programa del pic en base a frecuencia, (en mi pais es 60Hz a 110V) mil gracias  

Estoy muy atento Jose Campos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

Primo
porque no colocas el esquema del proyecto que estas realizando asi lo veriamos y te sugeririamos algunas ideas, por ejemplo me gustaria saber como estas alimentando el famoso PIC, de donde sacas la energia para alimentar el PIC, no creo que lo hagas con pilas, de seguro estas usando una fuente con transformador y luego la rectificas y tal vez la regules hasta tener XX.xx VDC pa alimnetar tu famoso PIC, danos mas detalles de lo que haces y asi seremos mas puntuales en la ayuda que necesitas.

chau primo....


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS (Jul 3, 2009)

Ok lo tengo en proteus, voy a subirlo todo completo, de hecho te puedo decir que ya esta funcionando pero tuve que ponerle optoacopladores para proteccion del pic y usar la entradas digitales pero personalmente asi no me gusta ademas de que debo osar lo optos , por eso quiero usar las entradas analogas del pic porque me parece mas elaborado y asi obtengo mas conocimiento, la alimentacion del pic. Obviamente la obtengo de la misma red. Haciendo una caida de tension y luego usando un 7805 para regularlo a los 5 voltios que necesito de manera que si sube o baja la tension la alimentancion del pic siempre sera de 5 voltios, todas estas cosas que estoy exponiendo aca es olo teoria porque esta en el proteus y aun no la he llevado a la prractica, pero el programa del pic funciona bien y el circuito en general funciona bien y repito la electronica no es mi fuerte si cometi una burrada en el circuito o simplemente esta mal ya saben la razon yo me guio por la logica, cuando tenga tiempo subo el circuito
Para que veas el "famoso pic" amigo saludos


----------



## Pulsar71 (Jul 3, 2009)

algo mas para ver...

http://www.electronicaestudio.com/docs/ph1123.pdf

Pd. puedes tomar una muestra del voltage a la salida del transformador de alimentacion, antes del rectificador, le colocas una resistencia en serie con la entrada del famoso PIC y listo te ahorras los optos, pero si esta facil por que te complicas la vida.

anda a divertirte un poco sal a darte una vuelta por las noches alli donde mueren la palabras.... ya veo tu eres de los que les gusta simular las cosas, olvidate de eso tienes que actuar, tan rico que es actuar..... jejejejejej..... con las disculpas del caso por las malas interpretaciones que se puedan presentar.....

chau primo


----------



## electrogomez (Jul 13, 2009)

mira jose aqui tengo toda la información que yo encontre, los circuitos estan hechos en eagle, te los dejo para que los veas

saludos y suerte


----------



## JOSE CAMPOS (Jul 15, 2009)

Saludos amigo ElectroGomez mil gracias por tu aporte, sabes que simulo el circuito que me indicas y al subir o bajar el voltaje de entrada no pasa nada en la salida, otra cosa si has usado el proteus, cuando uso un generador de AC, como debo configurarlo si necesito que me de 110V AC? , tiene la opcion offset volt, amplitude:, peak:, Rms:, la frecuencia de aca es de 60Hz. Delay tampoco se que es, si sabes algo de esto te pido me orientes mil gracias


----------



## electrogomez (Jul 15, 2009)

eeeeeeeee mira yo lo simule en proteus y me resulta muy bien, de hecho yo simule con una tension de 220 V rms y 311 V p-p claro que modifique la resistencia r1 como lo explican en el paper, el off-set lo tengo en 0 volt

mira en el circuito que dice divisor de tension, pero sin el osciloscopio si te das cuenta hay una fuente continua, con 0 V deberia entregar 2,5V en R3 y con +650V entrega los 5 volts, con -650V entrega 0V 

y con el osciloscopio tienes que ver cuanto te da el calculo de tu resistencia para 110V que en tu caso son 155 V peak y da como resultado una R1 de 150K, bueno amigo que tengas un buen resultado, pero acuerdate que no tienes que calcular  con el valor rms, si no con el peak, si te fijas bien el programa cuando toma la lectura lo hace en el medio de la onda, o sea, valor peak


ya socio saludos y estamos al habla


----------



## edunet98 (Ago 2, 2011)

Estimados Amigos del foro.-
Agradecería vuestra colaboración, en la construcción de un circuito para proteger componente electrónicos que funcionan a 220 Volt CA (Específicamente una Central Telefónica).-
La idea es que al interrumpirse la Energía eléctrica se desconecte y quede desconectado hasta que se active en forma manual (Reset, Pulsador o algo parecido).-
He revisado estos enlaces:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/circuitos-varios-12144/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/proteccion-contra-corto-circuito-3796/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/proteccion-parlantes-9468/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/protector-contra-cortos-2133/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/555-rele-1415/
He intentado con Relé (Relevador) y componentes como el BC547, 2n3904, TIP41A etc. pero no he logrado hacerlo funcionar.-
Agradeciendo Vuestra atención los saludo cordialmente.-


----------



## Electronec (Ago 2, 2011)

Lo mejor es algo pasivo, que no necesite fuentes de alimentación externas.

Utiliza un contactor o un relé de 220V ambos de carril DIN para cuadros electricos / tableros.

Lo suyo seria ponerle un magnetotérmico para protejer este conjunto.

Ver el archivo adjunto 57661

Saludos.


----------



## edunet98 (Ago 2, 2011)

Estimado Electronec.-
Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
La idea esta fenomenal, Sencilla y muy Fácil, pero en la ciudad donde vivo, No puedo Conseguir Rele (Relay. Contactor Relevador) Con Bobina de 220 Volt.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

*En cualquier casa de electricidad* venden *contactores* chicos (para 6 amperes) con bobina de 220 Vca


----------



## edunet98 (Ago 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> *En cualquier casa de electricidad* venden *contactores* chicos (para 6 amperes) con bobina de 220 Vca


Estimado DOSMETROS.-
Muchas gracias por tu atención (Recuerdo tu inestimable ayuda para adaptar fuentes de PC).-
En las Casas de Electrónica y Electricidad en la Ciudad de Goya Provincia de Corrientes No Hay Contactores, Ni Relé Ni Relay Ni Relevadores Con Bobina o Coil de 220 Volt, Escribo esto porque en cada lugar donde pregunte me hicieron observaciones con respecto a la forma de Nombrarlos. Agradecí profundamente las clases de Gramática (Dictada por Sucursales de La Real Academia Española en casas de Electrónica), pero el elemento que buscaba NO LO TENÍAN.-
Sabiendo de tus conocimientos se que algo se te va a ocurrir. La otra es meter mano dentro de la Central y Tomar 6,8,10 o12 Volt de Algún lado de la Fuente y Realizar El Dispositivo. En Fin algo va a Salir.-
Cordiales Saludos.-


----------



## Manuel51 (Ago 3, 2011)

edunet98, creo que buscas algo parecido a esto, pero yo creo que es mejor que la alimentación la hagas con un transformador de 100 o 200mA. Las fuentes sin transformador necesitan tener siempre la carga conectada.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2011)

edunet98 dijo:
			
		

> Estimado DOSMETROS.-
> Muchas gracias por tu atención (Recuerdo tu inestimable ayuda para adaptar fuentes de PC).-
> En las Casas de Electrónica y Electricidad en la Ciudad de Goya Provincia de Corrientes No Hay Contactores, Ni Relé Ni Relay Ni Relevadores Con Bobina o Coil de 220 Volt, Escribo esto porque en cada lugar donde pregunte me hicieron observaciones con respecto a la forma de Nombrarlos. Agradecí profundamente las clases de Gramática (Dictada por Sucursales de La Real Academia Española en casas de Electrónica), pero el elemento que buscaba NO LO TENÍAN.-
> Sabiendo de tus conocimientos se que algo se te va a ocurrir. La otra es meter mano dentro de la Central y Tomar 6,8,10 o12 Volt de Algún lado de la Fuente y Realizar El Dispositivo. En Fin algo va a Salir.-
> Cordiales Saludos.-


 

Hacé la última prueba de pedirlo como *contactor trifásico* .

Me llama la atención ya que son *ultracomunes* , para manejar portones eléctricos , bombas de agua , etc , etc , etc

La otra es que le pongas un capacitor y resistencia en serie a un relé de 12 o 24 v , por aquí tenés el cálculo : Fuente de voltaje sin transformador 

Saludos !


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Hola:

Quiero hacer un circuito frente a picos de tensión al menos de España que es 230 Vac - 50 Hz.

Se que se usan varistores de protección después del fusible. Debe haber uno muy bueno.

Si tienen información sobre ello, bienvenido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

sip...eso mismo, pones el fusible en serie con el positivo de la tesión (fase) y el varistor justo después del fusible, en paralelo con la tensión...

de esa manera cuando venga un pico de tensión se quema el varistor conduce y hace un corto y ahi se quema el fusible y listo...


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Me asusta tu explicación. Espero que no sea broma.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

links que me avalan jajajaja

http://www.google.com.ar/imgres?q=v...1t:429,r:12,s:0&tx=133&ty=23&biw=1600&bih=809

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 20, 2011)

¿Tiene la misma efectividad, pero despues del puente y los capacitores?

Mas que nada por 3 cosas:

- Evitas el problema de no conctarlo a la fase (aunque no lo crean, muchas instalaciones tienen los enchufes cambiados ).

- Tal vez los capacitores evitan la necesidad de volar el fusible.

- Por ultimo, si usas la tipicas fuentes chinas que tienen el trafo+el puente incluido.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 20, 2011)

NO

es mucho mejor y más efectivo en la entrada...te comento por qué:

1) trabajan mucho mejor en la alterna
2) cerras el circuito mucho antes y sólo quemas el varistor y el fusible (menos de 1 dolar todo)
3) si lo colocás después, el varistor se cierra, provocando un cortocircuito en donde hay baja tensión pero mucho mayor corriente el chispazo es mayor y además quemas los capacitores, el puente de diodos y todo...

mejor donde tiene que ir.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 20, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> NO
> 
> es mucho mejor y más efectivo en la entrada...te comento por qué:
> 
> ...



Exactamente Amigo, mas simplicidad en la explicacion imposible!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 21, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> NO
> 
> es mucho mejor y más efectivo en la entrada...te comento por qué:
> 
> ...



Buen punto .


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2011)

Mejor ver ejemplos de lo que dicen, para que se entienda algo. Hay circuitos que he visto en SAI o UPS que tienen al lado una NTC.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 21, 2011)

Claaaaro, el chispazo en el varistor, cortocircuito a masa...fusible quemado por exceso de corriente, circuito a salvo 

varistores vienen de muchisimos valores...por lo general el pico de tensión es muy rápido pero igualmente puede quemar parte del circuito...el varistor lo descarga a masa salvando todo lo demás


----------



## Meta (Ago 21, 2011)

Si puede quemar parte del circuito, fuerte gracia el varistor y sus fusibles.

No encuentro vídeos sobre varistores en español, si hay uno en inglés con buenas imágenes, pues podemos escapar.

Quiero vídeos que se paresca algo a esto para entenderlo, claro que este sale del tema de varistores, no de electrónica.


----------



## 14Flecha (Mar 30, 2012)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, de echo es el unico foro en el que participo asi que disculpen mi ignorancia en el caso de que comente o pregunte donde no debo. Queria saber si lograron armar el circuito con los componentes del protector de sobretensiones para lineas telefonicas. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## elprofetellez (Mar 30, 2012)

lo que necesitan es un SUPRESOR DE PICOS TRANSITORIOS, y un APARTARRAYOS SECUNDARIO. Uno es de TYCO y el otro de Grupo Shneider marca Square-D. saludos!.


----------



## opli (Abr 1, 2012)

Hola, Yo monte uno bastante cimple pero funcional, porque en mi zona también hay problemas con los transitorios en la líneas de teléfono.
Espero que te sirva.
http://www.soloelectronica.net/protector%20linea%20telefono.htmun saludo 


14Flecha dijo:


> Hola soy nuevo en el foro, de echo es el unico foro en el que participo asi que disculpen mi ignorancia en el caso de que comente o pregunte donde no debo. Queria saber si lograron armar el circuito con los componentes del protector de sobretensiones para lineas telefonicas. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## gonza2-5 (Jul 14, 2012)

Hola, necesitaría que me den una opinión sobre este circuito. Es un protector de tensión que saqué de una revista de placas Aries. Luego de armar la placa y de renegar bastante logré hacerlo funcionar, el problema está que al parecer el triac no deja circular correctamente toda la tensión. Al parecer caen como 10v entre la A1 y A2. ¿Alguno tiene idea de a que se deba?


----------



## Darick (May 28, 2013)

Buenas tardes, necesito saber como funciona realmente un protector contras sobretension para una casa en general que reciba 110v, necesito saber los circuitos básicos que éste opera y su funcionamiento ya sea con pic o sin pic.
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## opamp (May 28, 2013)

Hola Darick, a que tipo de sobretensiones te refieres a las transitorias de origen atmosferico como la caída de un rayo que te puede elevar la tensión por varios cientos o miles de Voltios y destruir todo lo conectado a la red,............transitorias tipo impulsivo de baja recurrencia debido a conmutaciones de grandes cargas inductivas como arranques de grandes motores,................de alta frecuencia debido al a contaminación de la red por fuentes de tipo switching , maq de soldar tipo inverter , variadores de velocidad de motores, recorte de la senoidal por tiristores,.........permanentes por sobrevoltaje de la red domiciliaria debido al proveedor de la energía (senoidal y de frecuencia de red ,mayor 10%).

Hay varios tipos de sobretensión y para cual existe el dispositivo o equipo que la combate.


----------



## Darick (May 28, 2013)

Me refiero a las sobretensiones atmosféricas las que pueden ser originadas por impactos de rayos directos al sistema, cuyas amplitudes iniciales pueden ser enormes, dado que cada impacto de rayo puede inyectar corrientes de 100kilo amperios o más en una línea eléctrica. 

Y tambien a las sobretensiones por maniobra o conmutación que son generadas por efecto de los cambios bruscos en las condiciones de carga del sistema, un ejemplo podria ser la apertura de un interruptor o la actuación de un sistema limitador de sobreintensidad. 

Quisiera saber como funciona un protector para estos 2 tipos de sobretensiones, y cuales son los circuitos que actuan sobre el mismo??


----------



## opamp (May 28, 2013)

Para el primer caso es comun utilizar sistema pararayos y dentro de la vivienda un equipo en la toma principal que mande a tierra la Línea mediante un cortocircuito de varistores, por lo general para tan altos voltajes funcionan una sola vez ya que se cortocircuitan y hay que cambiarlos para el siguiente rayo.

En el segundo caso , se utilizan también sistemas con varistores, sistemas crow -bar y filtros pasivos R-L ,.....como esta condición puede calcularse , no necesariamente llega a destruirse y puede resetearse para habilitarse nuevamente,.....obviamente un pico de sobretensión que sobrepase los estimados puede ocurrir cortocircuitando los varistores , los crow-bar, etc y tendrías que reemplazar el sistema de protección.

P.D.: Información a detalle encuentras en San Google.
        Yo estoy en el campo de los estabilizadores de tensión de red, los que corrigen contra sobre y subtensión , alrededor del 20% de la red.


----------



## ecotronico (May 30, 2013)

Hola, escribo a modo de sugerencia.

A diferencia de zonas rurales donde el rayo cae casi en línea recta,  en las ciudades éste se ramifica y se esparce por postes, cables, techos, árvoles.... en  fin, la energía pasa casi por todos lados, lo que incluye las redes de TV por cables, teléfono e internet.

Es común que se dañe: modem, decodificador,  la placa de red del computador o el televisor a través de la entrada de señal, y no por la entrada de la red eléctrica.

Y lo peor de todo en estos casos es que el pararayos ni actuó, ni menos el protector en la entrada de la casa.

Sugiero tomar en consideración la protección de todas las entradas a una casa: red eléctrica, teléfono, TV por cable, internet.

Recordemos que el tema inicial es: *Protector Integral de Voltaje para toda la casa*
Gracias.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 14, 2014)

edunet98 dijo:


> Estimado JV.-
> Muchas gracias por tu atención.-
> Gracias a la Colaboración de los Forista lo que va Quedando es algo paracido a la Imagen, (Vere si Sube), solo faltan algunos retoques pero creo que estamos cerca, Por Ejemplo Valor de la Resistencia y Tipo de Capacitor.-
> Todos los Comentarios seran bienvenidos.-
> ...



Perdón por revivir un tema tan viejo...

Me parece interesante el circuito que compartís, lo de los varistores y descargadores gaseosos lo se y tengo pensado implementarlo (voy a hacer un protector de tensión casero). Ahora me surge una duda: para que sirven las bobinas y los capacitores?. Solo eso.

Gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 14, 2014)

Hola caro conpañero ClaudioYa, un protector casero , barato , pero mui efectivo contra surtos de tensión provenientes de tormentas electricas (rayos) puede sener hecho con encendido de coches o velas de ignición donde lo cuerpo metalico roscado es tornilhado en una base metalica y mui bien conectada a una buena toma de tierra , la punta de lo encendido o vela de ignición( donde adentra la alta-tensión ) es conectado a linea de la Red a sener protejida ( fases y neutro ).
Haora es necessario reduzir ao maximo pero sin curtocircuitar lo "gap" o extremidades del centelhador con auxilio de una fina hoja metalica y un martillo. 
Espero que tenga me entiendido o que aclare , caso no  me pregunte y yo te contesto com mucho gusto.
!fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 14, 2014)

velas de ignición = bujías 










Ajustando la luz entre el electrodo central y el lateral, se ajusta el umbral de tensión del descargador, si consigues una bujía de chispa rotativa (4 electrodos) mucho mejor.


----------



## ClaudioYa (Feb 16, 2014)

daniel lopes dijo:


> Hola caro conpañero ClaudioYa, un protector casero , barato , pero mui efectivo contra surtos de tensión provenientes de tormentas electricas (rayos) puede sener hecho con encendido de coches o velas de ignición donde lo cuerpo metalico roscado es tornilhado en una base metalica y mui bien conectada a una buena toma de tierra , la punta de lo encendido o vela de ignición( donde adentra la alta-tensión ) es conectado a linea de la Red a sener protejida ( fases y neutro ).
> Haora es necessario reduzir ao maximo pero sin curtocircuitar lo "gap" o extremidades del centelhador con auxilio de una fina hoja metalica y un martillo.
> Espero que tenga me entiendido o que aclare , caso no  me pregunte y yo te contesto com mucho gusto.
> !fuerte abrazo y buena suerte!
> ...




La verdad nunca había visto eso y lo he buscado en Internet y tampoco lo he encontrado. Comprendo el sentido, cuando el voltaje es elevadísimo la distancia entre las extremidades de la bujía ya no es resistencia suficiente para que pase la corriente como lo era con bajo voltaje. Es interesante, de tener forma de probarlo lo pondría en funcionamiento ya (no tengo ningún elevador de voltaje). Por ahora estoy con la moda de los varistores jeje. Gracias por el aporte.

Por otro lado me gustaría saber para que sirven la bobina y el capacitor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 16, 2014)

Ese "truco" que yo aporte aca es un viejo pero mui eficiente artificio en protejer equipos electronicos ( tal como radios monocanales , repetidores de TV etc....)  en areas rurales o montanhosas donde lo indicio de molestias por tormentas electricas son comunes.
Quanto a circuitos que enpleyan bobinas y capacitores estes son en realidad filtros passa bajos que trapan sinales en alta frequenzia que porventura puedan molestar los equipos electronicos conectados en esa linea.
!Fuerte abrazo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## lucianoxsuarez (Abr 1, 2015)

Hola a todos, quiero montar el circuito del protector de voltaje 110AC publicado por el Ing. Hugo Rodriguez Vergel, pero queria saber si ya alguien lo ha probado y si funciona? Este circuito sirve para proteger un equipo electrodoméstico, de alto y bajo voltaje, en este especifico, cuando la red excede los 130v o desciende de 90 el desconecta al equipo protegiendolo, pero ademas inicialmente tiene un temporizador de unos 3 minutos antes de conectar, luego se restablece si los voltajes bajan a 125v o suben a 95 respectivamente. 
Anexo el diagrama. Gracias


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 1, 2015)

hola lucianoxsuarez:

qué pretendes proteger ?
depende de tu carga si este circuito funcionará correctamente.

la fuente del circuito, es este?
http://www.electronica2000.com/pdf/pdfcolabora/colabora7.pdf

para proteger por tensión alta se podría agregar un varistor, pero todo depende de tu carga.
esperamos tu respuesta.


----------



## lucianoxsuarez (Abr 2, 2015)

metalmetropolis gracias por responder, mi duda no es la carga, que depende del rele o contactor a la salida, lo que pregunto es si efectivamente este circuito funciona y si alguien lo construyo ya, efectivamente es de esa pagina que colocaste, la proteccion por voltaje alto ya esta configurada porque es un comparador ventana, creo y al salir el voltaje del rango preestablecido activa el rele y desconecta la carga.


----------



## ecotronico (Abr 2, 2015)

hola de nuevo!

el circuito nunca lo armé, primera vez que lo veo.

por conocer el tipo de carga me refería justamente a verificar la corriente nominal para ver si el relé aguanta.

agregando un varistor a tus cargas proteges mejor por sobretensión porque el tiempo de respuesta, según hoja de datos que adjunto, es menor que 25ns (nano segundos). mucho más rápido que este circuito, porque solamente el relé ya tiene un retardo medible en ms (mili segundos).
quizás podrías colocar uno en paralelo a tu carga, aprovechando dentro de la placa.


----------



## ATX (Oct 28, 2017)

Justamente tengo el mismo problema en mi ciudad y estoy diseñando uno pero con microcontrolador.


----------



## peperc (Oct 28, 2017)

lucianoxsuarez dijo:


> metalmetropolis gracias por responder, mi duda no es la carga, que depende del rele o contactor a la salida, lo que pregunto es si efectivamente este circuito funciona y si alguien lo construyo ya, efectivamente es de esa pagina que colocaste, la proteccion por voltaje alto ya esta configurada porque es un comparador ventana, creo y al salir el voltaje del rango preestablecido activa el rele y desconecta la carga.



yo creo que si tu interes es  PROTEGER, no se como es en tu pais, pero, un circuito muy pero muy probado es el que se vende comercialmente.
y es muy pero muy economico.

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLV-500597224-protector-para-aire-acondicionados-enchufable-220v-_JM_

https://listado.mercadolibre.com.ve/protector-de-tension-enchufable#D[Arotector-de-tension-enchufable]


----------



## Gerson strauss (Jul 27, 2021)

También estoy diseñando este protector, pero tengo la duda de si desconectar una sola linea del AC  o las dos.

¿Qué piensan?

Hice un esquema inicial (fíjense que dibuje mal el relé) pero aun no calculo los componentes, pero 
estoy casi seguro de que el diseño debería funcionar. El protector y ahorrador de energía debería tener las siguientes 
funciones:

1- Detectar si el AC se baja y desconectar.
2- Detectar si el AC se sube y desconectar.
3- Cuando un equipo entre en standby, deberá desconectarlo después de un tiempo x (para ahorrar energía).
4- El protector deberá reactivarse a control remoto.

Este es el esquema, disculpen que quedo muy feo ... después lo hare en el PC.


----------

